# Laugh USA goes down daily. Why??



## Paul Callenius (Dec 29, 2017)

Why does Laugh USA shut down daily at 7pm Eastern? Is there an automation issue that someone needs to look at?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Perhaps. Have you tried contacting SiriusXM?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

The systems have limited bandwidth and certain channels are taken down to accommodate live sports.

If you look at the PDF channel guide, the channels marked with a green triangle can be taken down for live sports, which includes Laugh USA.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I was just asking the same thing as I noticed a lot of channels 100+ with a message 

"Temp unavailable on your radio " 

Ok makes sense now . 

Sent from my mobile device using Tapatalk


----------

